# Calling All Pedigree Experts



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There are more concerns than just murmurs in Goldens, which is why a cardiologist should do the clearances. Many dogs with hereditary heart disease do not have murmurs. Personally, I won't take the risk, however slim. 

There are some nice dogs in the pedigree, and don't understand not having the full compliment of clearances done and submitted to OFA & CERF.

I also wonder how it is that a five week old litter has not already been spoken for.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> There are more concerns than just murmurs in Goldens, which is why a cardiologist should do the clearances. Many dogs with hereditary heart disease do not have murmurs. Personally, I won't take the risk, however slim.
> 
> There are some nice dogs in the pedigree, and don't understand not having the full compliment of clearances done and submitted to OFA & CERF.
> 
> I also wonder how it is that a five week old litter has not already been spoken for.


Seems it's mostly the dam's line that is lacking in heart clearances. The sire's line seems good on that front. I wondered, too, at this litter not being more picked over. But - this last weekend was the first showing. There were three other interested parties beside us and perhaps more since the weekend.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ohdish! said:


> Seems it's mostly the dam's line that is lacking in heart clearances. The sire's line seems good on that front. I wondered, too, at this litter not being more picked over. But - this last weekend was the first showing. There were three other interested parties beside us and perhaps more since the weekend.


 
Most breeders do not make a breeding unless there are homes waiting.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Most breeders do not make a breeding unless there are homes waiting.


I see what you're saying.... among all the questions we DID ask this woman I think I forgot - WHY are you breeding. I guess I, personally, am not as concerned with the fact that her pups were not sold before they were born. But - the lack of heart clearances does give me pause. How disappointing....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have met the sire and many of his half brothers and sisters and also have a bitch from thr Hollykins lines myself. The Dam I am not sure about though. I would ask to see heart and eye clearences as PG mentioned. Also, the could be many reasons why they are not sold. It would not hurt to as very politely.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Ash said:


> I have met the sire and many of his half brothers and sisters and also have a bitch from thr Hollykins lines myself. The Dam I am not sure about though. I would ask to see heart and eye clearences as PG mentioned. Also, the could be many reasons why they are not sold. It would not hurt to as very politely.


Thanks for the input. I do have a few more questions I would like to ask the breeder concerning heart clearance (eye clearance is good). I'm not ready to give up on these pups just yet.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder what you ended up deciding about this litter?


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I wonder what you ended up deciding about this litter?


We decided we are almost definitely going with this litter. I went and checked further into the heart clearance issue and learned Sadie's line does have clearances. Though they are not listed on OFA, her father, grandfather and great grandfather have all been cleared, by a cardiologist, and there are copies stating so. While Sadie herself had been cleared by a vet her breeder is also taking her for OFA clearance once she is done nursing, even though this litter is her first and her last. She is such a sweetie, that Sadie. I'm so glad I checked further into things. After reading the responses I just didn't think it was going to work out, but I could not get these pups out of mind and had to make sure I wasn't missing something. 

As far as this litter not being sold before the breeding... I really don't feel that's a red flag here. This breeder has had numerous litters spoken for early on but, with the economy right now, the response has been less and people are backing out even. These puppies do come with a health guarantee which was pretty much the final go ahead. What all this comes down to is - everything checks out in my book. And we are really excited! Puppy will not be coming home until after the bustle of Christmas is past but next week we go and pick him or her out and assuming they do not have forked tongues or hooves or are all whirling dervishes, one will be ours. I can't imagine how we will choose just one! 

Here is a lesson I've learned: while reputable breeders try to do their absolute best, researching lines and trying to stay away from pedigrees with red flags, there are no guarantees. As valuable as all this pedigree information is, I was beginning to obsess a bit. Truth is, pedigrees can be FULL of clearances and longevity and good health and you can still have problems. Above all, nothing is more important than telling the golden you have, whether it comes from a line of champions or a country ditch, how special they are, every day of their life.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmmm, Ziggy has some CH "Signature's" and CH "Verdoro's" in his dad's pedigree.

What does that mean. 

I am a COMPLETE novice with k9data, but I have a feeling that this is going to become my new obsession.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are just the kennel names of the dogs that have contributed to his pedigree. Anne Greenbank from Verdoro lives not far from me. I have seen many of her dogs. If you have your pups registered name and sire and dam I would be happy to add him for you. I love k9data too!! I can spend hours and hours. I love clicking on a dog then clicking something in their pedigree and getting lost in pages and then finding my way out through farmiliar dogs. LOL yeah I am addicted.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh! Thanks! I will remember that. 

Ziggy has a limited registration. I have his AKC registration number but I agreed to get him neutered before I get access to his actual registration information.


----------

